# 17" Pro drill Press $180!!!



## geekasaurus_rex (Oct 12, 2007)

Craftsman Professional 17 in. Drill Press 

normally, $529.99, $350 off selling at $179.99.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922901000P

No, I don't work for Sears, but had to share a *screaming* deal.


----------



## jeffj13 (Oct 12, 2007)

I was just going to post this as well.  I don't own one, so I can't vouch for the quality, but at that price, if I needed one I would buy it.

jeff


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 12, 2007)

Makes me wish that I didn't have a drill press already.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 12, 2007)

They don't have that model up here in Canada, so it could be that they're discontinuing it in the States as well....would certainly explain the deal!


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Oct 12, 2007)

That is an awesome drill press.  I have the Craftsman 15" and I love it.  I would highly recommend this to anyone.  The 17 is the same as mine but well cheaper [xx(]


----------



## hughbie (Oct 12, 2007)

i just called my sears here in springfield mo.  the clerk told me that it's on sale for $449 and that the online price must be a mistake and to buy it before they change it.  dayum i wish i had $200


----------



## hughbie (Oct 12, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY
mommy just gave me my christmas present!!!!
i just ordered that drill press..........wooooo hooooo


----------



## les-smith (Oct 12, 2007)

I called my store and they told me $449.00 and to order it online.  So, I ordered it.  Let's hope it gows through.  I chose to pick it up and the store has one so maybe by the end of the day when I'm drilling I won't have to stop and move the blank up to finish drilling all the way through.  A full 4-7/8 in. of quill stroke, that's what I'm talking about.  

Thanks for the heads up geekasaurus_rex.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 12, 2007)

Hugh you are such a Braggart![][}][]  I hope that you enjoy it. I have used the 15" one and it is good quality.  Maybe I should buy one to resell it if the price is a mistake, could make me some money[}][][}] and save someone else some money.[8D] Good deal for both of us.

Mike


----------



## hughbie (Oct 12, 2007)

thank you wood!  i'm sure i will.  just like les, i too have been drilling each blank twice.....when you only have a table top drill press with a travel of almost 2 inches....that's all i could do and just like les......i got me one....
my store didn't have any so i have to have it shipped in for $60 but i still come out ahead!


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 12, 2007)

Sears reserves the right to correct any error, inaccuracy or omission or to change or update the Content without prior notice to you. Further, Sears reserves the right to refuse or cancel any orders containing any error, inaccuracy or omission, whether or not the order has been submitted, confirmed and/or your credit card has been charged. If your credit card has been charged for the purchase and your order is canceled, Sears shall promptly issue a credit to your credit card. If you are otherwise unsatisfied with your purchase, you may return it to Sears. Please see our Return/Cancellation Policy.


I sure hope this works out for you all. If it doesn't then sorry about that also.


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 12, 2007)

Three stores in my area, none have it available for pick-up...uuuggg.  With shipping it goes up to about $250.00 so no can do []


----------



## hughbie (Oct 12, 2007)

i went ahead.  cause at 250 it's still less than half
just MHO


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Guys!  Linda ordered one online this afternoon and we will pick it up tonight.  This will replace the old Cal Hawk import that has a little run out.  I wanted to hold out and save for a Powermatic, but for the savings on this I will save up for the Powermatic 14" band saw now and be happy with this.[]


----------



## THarvey (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMostro_
> <br />Three stores in my area, none have it available for pick-up...uuuggg.  With shipping it goes up to about $250.00 so no can do []




<b>Shipping is supposed to be free for tool purchases over $49 during Sear's Days (10/10/07 - 10/20/07).  Just quoting their website.</b>


----------



## THarvey (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THarvey_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I just read it again.  The shipping is free.  The <b>DELIVERY</b> is $65.


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THarvey_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but only if item is under 150 pnds [][]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 12, 2007)

Heck, you're still saving a bundle on it!


----------



## LanceD (Oct 12, 2007)

I just went and picked one up. They had a sign on it for 179.99 but when the clerk rang up the stock no. It came out to 479.00 on sale. She said it was a mistake and they took the sign down but gave it to me at the sale price. When I checked out I also had a 20% off coupon for any purchase over 100.00 dollars. I got the drill press for 143.00 plus tax. I felt like rolling over and going to sleep after that deal [] [}].


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 12, 2007)

you might as well - that's the best thing that's going to happen to you today, likely!   Go have a nap, and wake up on the wrong side of the bed so the universe gets in balance again!


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like it is going to work out great for some of you. Congrats on your new purchases. To bad my local sears is only a small hometown one and don't carry much. I'll check the link again in the morning and if it's still on I'll go to a larger one about an hour away. 

Can't beat a new tool at a great price [8D]


----------



## hughbie (Oct 12, 2007)

i just checked, and the page isn't available anymore at sears.com.  but i also checked and my order isn't cancelled ....... yet.
i just wish the sears here in town had some.......i would have it in my shop right now!


----------



## hughbie (Oct 12, 2007)

as for the free shipping, that was only on mailable items....it would be hard to get this drill press in a postage box


----------



## les-smith (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, somethings up.  If you use the link in the first posting it's like evrything is all there (you can get to the item).  But, when you go to sears.com and put in the item # or look at the drill presses you can't find the item.


----------



## hughbie (Oct 12, 2007)

the link in the initial posting won't let me see it either.....i think they caught on.........with the RUSH of sales!  LOL


----------



## les-smith (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep, your right Hugh.  Well, they haven't cancelled the order yet.  So maybe they will honor the price.


----------



## hughbie (Oct 12, 2007)

that's what i'm hoping for.  they haven't canceled my order yet either......


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 12, 2007)

As I had posted earlier, my wonderful loving wife ordered this online at lunch time.  (Yes I am a spousal suckup) The email comfirmation never came through.  When we got home from work I got on the phone and called, getting conviently diconnected twice after 30 minutes of calls.  Well we hopped in the car and drove to Sears.  We sat at pick up for 15-20 minutes before a manager popped his head out of the little window to explain that they never received the order and that we had not been charged for the item.  No problem just bill the credit card and started to hand over the card.  He explained that it had to be done in tools that they do not do charges at the pick up window.  So off to tools we went with out order printout from online and we asked the young man to please ring up our order, explaining why he had to ring it up.  Well he rang it up at the $479.95 price.  We corrected him showing him the online printout from our order.  He had to call the store manager over for an over ride on the price.  The manager looked at the paperwork and never said a word, took out his card and scanned in the over ride.  Off to pickup window and in 10 minutes out comes the same manager rolling the dolly.  He was so nice I even helped load it.  Linda stayed back to receive a $5.00 coupon for all of our troubles.  

Look for our prize in an upcoming tool gloat later tonight after it is set up.  It may not be mustard but for $179 it can be purple!  That lazer sure will be nice to line up for drilling center on the blanks!

Thanks a bundle for posting this geekasaurus_rex.

PS Does anyone need a Import Cal Hawk drill press cheap?[]


----------



## THarvey (Oct 12, 2007)

Ordered mine and went to my local store to pick it up.

They told me if I wanted one it would be $479.99.  Sears posted a wrong price on the internet.

Sears said they will be cancelling all order at $179.99.  They cancelled mine and made my local store deliver the news.

Good luck.  I am glad some of you were able to get your's at the stores.

Tim


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 12, 2007)

I just hit the link and it said that product is no longer available. [][]


----------



## hughbie (Oct 12, 2007)

well, so far my order hasn't been cancelled yet.  i'm envious of those that could pick theirs up.....enjoy while i sit and wait for either the drill press or the bad news


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is an email Linda just got from Sears:
We are sorry for those of you who were unbale to capitalize on this deal.....


Dear Customer,

Thank you for your order with sears.com.

Unfortunately, your order for the 17 in. Drill Press (Item # 00922901000) with sears.com has been cancelled due to an error with the advertised sale price. The cancellation of your order is in accordance with our liability restrictions listed within our terms and conditions on our site. Your account as been credited in the amount of $179.99. The correct sale price for this item is $479.99. If you still wish to purchase this item for the correct sales price, please contact us directly at 1-800-349-4358 for personal assistance in placing a new order. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. 

Sears Customer Care
order@customerservice.sears.com
1-800-349-4358


----------



## hughbie (Oct 13, 2007)

i'm still waiting for the bad news.  but still, they haven't canceled my order...yet.....i'm hanging on by a thread!  LOL[]


----------



## hughbie (Oct 13, 2007)

well, i finally got the same email.  in it they said that my account will be credited with 179.99.  i emailed them and told them i didn't charge this on my sears account and they will credit my charge card with the entire amount charged....we'll see what happens.........


----------



## les-smith (Oct 13, 2007)

I got two e-mails.  One last night saying it was canceled and one this morning saying it's ready for pickup.  Boy, when they mess up they mess up.  I'm taking the confirmation to the store and we'll see if they give it to me.


----------



## DavePowers (Oct 13, 2007)

I received the same email as MLK. I went in the store today and they had a sales tag up with the $179 price so I carried it up to the counter and handed it to the sales person. She looked at it rang it up and said that was a great deal and called a coworker over. He looked at it read it out loud and said that it had to be a mistake and should have been $50 off but if they had one in stock I just got a great deal. They had 2, I paid for it and the clerk said go to pickup as fast as I could. I asked If they looked at the sales tags as they set them out and if it looked out of line why would someone not say something or question it. They both shrugged and I ran to pickup.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by les-smith_
> <br />I got two e-mails.  One last night saying it was canceled and one this morning saying it's ready for pickup.  Boy, when they mess up they mess up.  I'm taking the confirmation to the store and we'll see if they give it to me.



Well talk about screw ups....Les I hope you get it even more so I hope we get the second one.  We got the same email this morning and are on our way to pick up a second one, we hope. [][}][]

We will let you know how it turns out.....

Mike & Linda


----------



## les-smith (Oct 13, 2007)

Well it's a no go at our store.  Long story short, they ended up calling the .com people, they said it was canceled.  The .com people said the story could give me the drill press for the discounted price if they wanted.  The store said they wouldn't give it to me for the discounted price.  They said they would give me a $20.00 gift card and unfortunatly that is what I had when I left the store.  DANG![]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Les.  It was a  no go on #2 at ours as well.  Seems the .com folks had sent out a notice telling all that there had been an error on the internet and they weren't approving any more releases of the item.  Additionally, our store was "out" of them by time we rolled in this afternoon.  I sort of think we would have gotten it if we had been there this morning and they had one left.  Our store did not make any offer of a gift card - but they did adjust my credit card and take the SECOND charge off.  The assistant manager or floor manager that we dealt with today thought someone MUST have hacked in and messed with .com (of course that doesn't explain the faulty signing now does it) [B)]

Mike & Linda


----------



## karlkuehn (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been following this thread with interest, and I've got to say - WHAT A CROCK!

I'm so sick of corporate America being able to get away with false advertising by shystering some 'disclaimer' across that states that they reserve the right to break the law (literally, that's what they're doing by not honoring their advertised price).

As a web/application developer, I've worked for a lot of big companies that market things on the Internet, and have had to sit through business meetings that discuss issues just like this, and it makes me sick how they throw some nicey-nice BS in front of a concept that is underhanded and morally corrupt. I've heard things that would make your skin crawl. Marketing people, and those that direct them to ride that line between honesty and greed are just plain crappy, dishonest (I'd really like to use a stronger word, but you get the idea) jerks.

When you shop at a big company like Sears that has high prices to begin with, you expect to at least be able to rely on the premise that there's no incompetence in something so important as the final draft of the catalog of goods that they sell, but like most of the other companies in the world, business decisions are made by the few at the top that have no qualms about screwing people to continue inflating their pocketbooks by hiring (at a reduced salary, of course) the kind of morons who would allow this type of mistake to "fall through the cracks". 

I put quotes around that phrase because to me it seems that at $179 instead of $379, that's a big-assed crack, you know? Anyone working at a company as big as Sears who lets anything fall through a crack like that at final editing of a catalog has made a mistake worthy of immediate termination, but since they're saving a buck at all levels, they can't very well fire the 23 year old 'vice president in charge of yada-yada' (who, incidentally, after 'downsizing' replaced someone competent who was let go because they 'cost' too much to keep on the payroll), when it was the pocket stuffers who hired the inept knucklehead in the first place.

In days not so long past, a company like Sears would've honored the price for all those people (like you all) who were cagey enough to see the mistake and capitalize on it, and then afterwards heads would've rolled in the catalog department for such a colossal snafu.

Unfortunately, someone decided to hell with scruples and ethics, let's come up with some sneaky disclaimer that keeps us safe from our own stupidity, and save a buck on hiring someone who graduated 115 out of 130 in their MBA or marketing class to make some more money. [!]

Sorry for the un-registered rant. I sorta lost it there! Holy crap, I think I just boycotted Sears. Buncha jerks. heh


----------



## LanceD (Oct 13, 2007)

It wasn't only an internet special because when I went into Sears with a printout of the internet special there was a large red sign on nthe drill press in the store. The manager had no choice but to sell it at that price to me. I also showed him the printout from their website. When I was paying for the drill press he asked rather loudly if anyone else in the store needed a drill press before pulling the sign off.

I also recognize their right to pull the pricing on an item that was inadvertently priced lower than their original or sale priced item. As an example how would you feel if you are exhibiting at a show and somehow a pricetag from a slimline was mistakenly put on an Emperor. A customer comes along and sees your mistake and demands that you sell that 200.00 Emperor for the 25.00 price of a slimline. Would YOU honor the price on The Emperor or would you tell him you can't sell it to him for 25.00 or would you swallow your pride and sell it to him after he DEMANDS that you sell it to him after he says it's your mistake.


----------



## les-smith (Oct 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />
> As an example how would you feel if you are exhibiting at a show and somehow a pricetag from a slimline was mistakenly put on an Emperor. A customer comes along and sees your mistake and demands that you sell that 200.00 Emperor for the 25.00 price of a slimline. Would YOU honor the price on The Emperor or would you tell him you can't sell it to him for 25.00 or would you swallow your pride and sell it to him after he DEMANDS that you sell it to him after he says it's your mistake.



I hear what your saying Lance.  But, your slimline example is kind of a "mom and pop" example.  Sears is no "mom and pop" operation.  I would treat mom and pop a little differently.

I agree with Karl though and so does my wife who worked retail for a long time and knows how it all works.  What gets me hot is that I recieved my conformation/ready for pick up e-mail before I recieved the cancelation e-mail.  The conformation came 12 hours after I placed the order.  The cancelation came 4 hours after the conformation.  If they couldn't get their act together in 12 hours then they ought to pay. 

I told them that I was filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and the Oklahoma Attorney General.  My sore spot is taht they should have never sent any conformation e-mails, they knew better.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> <br />
> 
> When you shop at a big company like Sears that has high prices to begin with, you expect to at least be able to rely on the premise that there's no incompetence in something so important as the final draft of the catalog of goods that they sell



Mistakes Happen 



> In days not so long past, a company like Sears would've honored the price for all those people (like you all) who were cagey enough to see the mistake and capitalize on it, and then afterwards heads would've rolled in the catalog department for such a colossal snafu.



I know that I would rather miss out on a deal than be partially responsible for a person losing their job over mispricing a tool...


----------



## THarvey (Oct 13, 2007)

This was not a single person's mistake.  A company this size has proof readers before anything is published and printed.

At one time Sears would have honored these orders, caused by their mistake.

We all are forgetting, we are not dealing with Sears any more.  This is KMart, with a different paint job.


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> <br />... As a web/application developer, I've worked for a lot of big companies that market things on the Internet, and have had to sit through business meetings that discuss issues just like this, and it makes me sick how they throw some nicey-nice BS in front of a concept that is underhanded and morally corrupt. I've heard things that would make your skin crawl...



Try working for a national corporate law firm.  It was hard to stomach all the sewage flowing around the office most days.  Not to mention the overblown egos.  

When a company claims pricing error, there isn't much the consumer can do unless you can prove the pricing error was intentional, and you must prove it in a court of law. Basically, in the eyes of the court, the on-line store is innocent till proven guilty. 

Most online stores, are managed by automated scripts and programming unlike your typical "brick & mortar" store, which usually will sell you the item because label sticking in stores is done by the employees. There is less leeway for the "brick & mortar" store to argue about it. As a smart business practice, most on-line retailers carry a disclaimer stating in the event of a mistake they are not liable to sell you the item at a reduced cost.  

I doubt that this was an intentional attempt to defraud the customers.  People make mistakes and yes it might irritate you but it's not enough to draw swords and go to battle.  Not that I haven't done the same thing a time or two. []

Too bad it didn't work out for those of you that were quick to jump on this.  That would have been a really sweet deal.  I was hoping to come back out here and read that it worked out in your favor.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Oct 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THarvey_
> <br />This was not a single person's mistake.  A company this size has proof readers before anything is published and printed.
> 
> At one time Sears would have honored these orders, caused by their mistake.
> ...



sorry, but it is just 'A different paint job" but the same old attitude.  I stopped shopping at sears long before KMart bought them out just because of antics like this where they wouldn't honor their commitments.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 14, 2007)

Reminds you of the old time snake oil salesmen. Sears has definitely changed in the past few years... and not for the better IMHO. Go check out the Steel City 17" at Woodcraft for 10 bucks less than the Sears model on sale and you'll get a longer spindle stroke  (6") and a free laser alignment tool to boot. I looked on the Sears site and they don't even list the spindle stroke of their presses... at least I didn't see it.


----------



## carverken (Oct 14, 2007)

I ordered the unit online. The listing said that I could not get it at the two stores close to my house, 8 and 15 miles away.  I received an e-mail it was in the store 20 miles from my house.  I drove up and they told me it was not.  I had to cancel my first order and reorder at the store.  They told me it would be in in 6 weeks (NOV 26th)  We shall see. Wish me luck[]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rhahnfl_
> <br />Go check out the Steel City 17" at Woodcraft for 10 bucks less than the Sears model on sale and you'll get a longer spindle stroke  (6") and a free laser alignment tool to boot.



I think you missed a little of the point on this one.  I don't think anyone here would buy the drill at the intended sale price of $479, but for $179 yes.  The Sears came with the laser as well for what it is worth.  Still have to play some with mine to see if it is worth anything.  I had no intention of buying a drill press as I have two floor models and a bench model.  The 15" Jet is used for heavy production.  I also use it for drilling blanks.  The import floor model was set up for a single non-critical operation as it had a little too much wobble.  The bench press was used for pen press and another small production items.  We bought the Sears to replace the import since we got it for the $179.  If I was serious about a HIGH quality press and that was a back burner thought/item it would have been the Powermatic.  But for the $179 it was a no brainer.  IMHO, I don't think the Sears or the Steel City press is worth much more than $299.

Mike


----------



## les-smith (Oct 14, 2007)

My dad went up to the Sears with me to pick up the drill press yesterday.  He got all fired up after we left without the drill press.  He just can't figure out how they could send a coonfirmation and then say, "nope not today".  He just bought (1 week ago) a $1200.00 deep freeze from the Sears we went to.  He called and said for me to come help him take the freezer back.  He also said he is also gathering all of his Craftsman hand tools that are beat up and he's going to take them back and exchange them for new ones (lifetime warranty).  He said he is calling the store manager that we talked to yesterday to make sure they know he is bringinmg freezer back (he's just not happy with it, hhhhmmmm)and all of his hand tools that need to be replaced.  I told him I would gather up my hand tools that need to be replaced and bring them too.  They may not have lost $300.00 by not honoring my drill press purchase, but they are going to lose way more than $300.00 when he's done with them.


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by les-smith_
> <br />My dad went up to the Sears with me to pick up the drill press yesterday.  He got all fired up after we left without the drill press.  He just can't figure out how they could send a coonfirmation and then say, "nope not today".  He just bought (1 week ago) a $1200.00 deep freeze from the Sears we went to.  He called and said for me to come help him take the freezer back.  He also said he is also gathering all of his Craftsman hand tools that are beat up and he's going to take them back and exchange them for new ones (lifetime warranty).  He said he is calling the store manager that we talked to yesterday to make sure they know he is bringinmg freezer back (he's just not happy with it, hhhhmmmm)and all of his hand tools that need to be replaced.  I told him I would gather up my hand tools that need to be replaced and bring them too.  They may not have lost $300.00 by not honoring my drill press purchase, but they are going to lose way more than $300.00 when he's done with them.



I would LOVE to be in that store with you  [][}][]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just make sure you tell them that it's for spite AFTER you return it, or they might not take it back!


----------



## woodman928 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Mike you better take another look at the Steel City stuff it does not even compare to Crapsman and yes I have the Steel City drill press. I also had a Powermatic and if it is the import dont wast you money you will be sorry what a pice of crap you cant drill with a small bit as the handles will hit the table first before you can start drilling that is if the handles are even still attached.
I have used a import Powermatic bandsaw and borrowed one form a friend of mine (he is no long a friend after letting me use that pice of ????)[B)] 
I did use these items in a limited production shop that I had and Yes I do like PM tool just not the import crap (Modle 66 tablesaw rocks).
This is just my opinion but I think you will be sorry 
Oh I also bought the 18" Steel City band saw and could not be happier with my choices. 5 year warranty is hard to beat.[][][]

JAY


----------



## NMDoug (Oct 15, 2007)

Les-Smith

Your post about your dad really brought back some great memories of my father.  I think he would reacted exactly the same as your dad.  Enjoy your father while you can.  That post made my day.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## geekasaurus_rex (Oct 18, 2007)

Woo freaking hoo!

Just picked mine up at the merchandise window this evening, after it having been backordered.

I may have gotten 2 emails (cancel, then confirm), so I rolled with the most recent (i.e., we charged your card, go pick up your drill.)

I expected a fight, but got a drill with a freaking laser beam on its head instead.


----------



## joseph10s (Oct 19, 2007)

Picked mine up at the store tonight.  I, too, received two emails one cancellation and one receipt.  My payment was never refunded so I figured I should call the store and see what was up.  They said they didn't get their shipment in but a store close by had one left.  I ran over there and picked that one up.[]


----------



## les-smith (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got one thing to say, "Sears Sucks".


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 20, 2007)

Les, what happened when you went to exchange the tools and return the deep freeze?


----------



## les-smith (Oct 20, 2007)

We took our tools back and I made sure I went to the manager first.  They acted like they could care less.  I seriously mean these people could care less if they loose you as a customer.  I guess if they keep this up we can bury them next to Montgomery Wards.  We haven't taken the freezer back.  I'm not sure if he will.  He may have been more bark than bite on that one.  I think he feels it may be to much work for something that's not his problem in the first place.  I don't blame him and I won't ask him to take it back, but the gesture was nice.


----------

